# Show us your Livestock Guardians



## goat boy (Dec 20, 2012)

Show us your Livestock Guardians


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

Here it is - 17 pages worth already!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11707


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 20, 2012)

And another. haha

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20348

Callie was sooo small!!


----------



## whr (Jan 1, 2013)

won't let me post a pic.


----------



## The Grim Raker (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine are rake, shovel and rounders bat (baseball) in that order


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

oh Royd...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

Go to bed bon! No more alarm clocks.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Straw...you are so right...my eyes are so tired they are almost bleeding...night all


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 1, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Straw...you are so right...my eyes are so tired they are almost bleeding...night all


Night bon. Get some good, much needed sleep. 

I need to go to bed too. lol


----------



## lilhill (Jan 2, 2013)

Jack (at 8 months) on the left getting on Daisy's (5 years old) last nerve.   Oh, yeah, he got the hint to back off.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh yes, know that look well!   Great picture!


----------



## Alice Acres (Jan 2, 2013)

I know that look too - my now 14 month old OES gets on his 6 yr old uncle's last nerve at times. 
He takes it for awhile, then flattens him until he yelps "uncle"


----------



## lilhill (Jan 7, 2013)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> I know that look too - my now 14 month old OES gets on his 6 yr old uncle's last nerve at times.
> He takes it for awhile, then flattens him until he yelps "uncle"


That is what Daisy does to Jack.  It's really funny watching Daisy put him on the ground when he is bigger than she is!


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's another of Emmett, being such a good faithful boy with my lil ND doe who is getting ready to kid. He's been cuddling her for days now. I don't think I could ask for a better LGD  He's such an amazing boy!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 14, 2013)

What a sweet picture!  He is watchin' out for her.  These animals never cease to amaze me.  I love watching them work, especially as a team.


----------



## Grazer (Jan 14, 2013)

Emmett is so handsome and doing his job so well! LGD's are truly such amazing dogs


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe not traditional, but our Boxer,Jessie, watches over my goats and chickens. He even herds them for me. he saw me trying to get the chickens to go up before dusk one day and he chased down a chicken and held it in place with his paw until I got to her. When we first got our goat,Daisy, it took her two days to get out. Jessie found her in the woods and herded her back to the pen. he would run alongside of her and bump her with his shoulder to turn her. He has no formal training at all. He has an uncanny understanding of what I want done.


----------

